# جهاز الغزال الطائر الرياضي المطور اخسر معه 8 كيلوا شهريا



## نور شوب (3 يناير 2018)

جهاز الغزال الطائر الرياضي المطور الجديد معه الآن اخسر 8 كيلوا شهريا وتمتع بجسم صحي


الوصف:

احصل على الجسم المثالي بطريقة سهلة مع هذا الجهاز لممارسة الرياضة. سوف يساعدك هذا الجهاز على خسارة الوزن الزائد وسيعمل على تحسين صحة الاوعية الدموية والقلب. يعتبر هذا الجهاز مثالي لجميع مستويات اللياقة ويمكنك من ممارسة الرياضة بسلاسة وسهولة دون الضغط على ركبتيك. يضم هذا الجهاز شاشة سهلة القراءة، تمنحك معلومات فورية حول تمرينك. هذا الجهاز قابل للطي، ويمكنك حفظه وتغيير مكانه بسهولة.• عمل ...

والتوصيل مجان 
للتواصل والطلب واتس / 0556180315


----------



## نور شوب (18 أبريل 2018)

*رد: جهاز الغزال الطائر الرياضي المطور اخسر معه 8 كيلوا شهريا*

سبحان الله 

والحمد لله


----------

